# Old Eddy Merckx catalog/specs



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Does anyone have any old Merckx catalogs? 1989, 1990, 1991, and maybe 1992?
I am looking for Corsa Extra and century geometry specs.
Alos looking ofr specs for TSX 7-11 frames. I do not know if this frame was century or corsa extra geometry.
Thanks!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

bootsie_cat said:


> Does anyone have any old Merckx catalogs? 1989, 1990, 1991, and maybe 1992?
> I am looking for Corsa Extra and century geometry specs.
> Alos looking ofr specs for TSX 7-11 frames. I do not know if this frame was century or corsa extra geometry.
> Thanks!


I think some time around 1990 he stopped making his "standard" geometry (I'm not sure what it was called but I don't think it was called Corsa) and started only making "Century" geometry. My guess is that the TSX 7-11 frames are "Century" geometry, which is pretty close to what they have now (other than maybe fork rake). Not sure though. You might contact Gita, their importer.


----------

